# AQ #2 says to attack Israel, US



## Marauder06 (Mar 24, 2008)

_*CAIRO, Egypt - Al-Qaida deputy leader Ayman al-Zawahri is calling on Muslims to strike Israeli and American interests to avenge Israel's recent offensive in the Gaza Strip, according to a new audiotape.*_


----------



## pardus (Mar 24, 2008)

Yawn...

Wankers


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 24, 2008)

Job security.:cool:


----------



## pardus (Mar 24, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> Job security.:cool:



LOL!  good point


----------



## Sigi (Mar 25, 2008)

I get nervous anytime 1 or 2 make a video.  I think there sending code messages for an attack and letting everyone know the progress and what to do next.


----------



## rangerpsych (Mar 25, 2008)

yah we just need to get the code book as to what the hell they are saying for real... probably already have it though.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 25, 2008)

rangerpsych said:


> yah we just need to get the code book as to what the hell they are saying for real...



"We are getting our asses handed to us in Iraq, quick, somebody do something before the world loses interest!!!"


----------

